# The Scout default looped tubes.



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

So Mr Postman kindly delivered my FlippingOut The Scout today and I must say its a brilliant little cattie, not had a chance to shoot yet as still in the office. 
But my initial thoughts are the band setups.... It feels a very short pull and very very light compared to my cobra. Am I missing something here? Or is it a case of ordering different bands?


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

It depends on what tubes you are using , you should get some looped 1842 , way more powerful than those big tubes , and no just because the big tubes are heavier doesnt make them more powerful


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> It depends on what tubes you are using , you should get some looped 1842 , way more powerful than those big tubes , and no just because the big tubes are heavier doesnt make them more powerful


Not sure what these tubes are being honest. It was pre made on the Scout, so I assume its one that is put on once its made?..

They had ran out of the flatband ones so I got this instead (from the only UK distributor)


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoot it first you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

As I recall, the slingshots we supplied to Bushcraft UK were fitted with 1842 tubes built around a 30" draw.


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Simple Shot said:


> As I recall, the slingshots we supplied to Bushcraft UK were fitted with 1842 tubes built around a 30" draw.


Hi SImple Shot, thanks for replying back about the tube specs 

I did manage to get out on my lunch to have a play and one word comes to mind..... EPIC  and very happy indeed with my purchase. I really want to stock up some bands for this, Bushcraft only seem to sell complete units. Do you deliver to the UK?,

Many thanks.

J

(PS: Keep up the good products! )


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

BlackBob said:


> Shoot it first you may be pleasantly surprised.


Indeed I was  now just want to get a couple spare bands in as a "just incase". Last thing I want to do is break one and get caught out


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Just order some Tubes from Eric (Metropolicity) and cut it to the needed length. They´re superb quality!

Luke


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> Just order some Tubes from Eric (Metropolicity) and cut it to the needed length. They´re superb quality!
> 
> Luke


He a member from this forum?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

The sand colored scout looks really slick with the black dankung tubing.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

And yea he is a member here.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Them 1842 tubes will smoke any default tubes with a Barnett. The 1842 hit hard with a long draw.


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> And yea he is a member here.


Shame hes in Canada! 

I do have a local shop: http://www.bellsofhytheonline.com/sectiondetails.aspx?sectionid=77

Not to far and a fairly decent price £8 for TBG made up with pouch. They also do a lead cast .... tempted.. sooooo tempted. c.£14 of lead = 1000 lead balls.

Compare that to what I paid, £5 for 25!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

xe0n said:


> Simple Shot said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall, the slingshots we supplied to Bushcraft UK were fitted with 1842 tubes built around a 30" draw.
> ...


We ship worldwide and have both complete bandsets and a variety of tubing by the foot. www.simple-shot.com


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Simple Shot is the best in he buisness. Buy with supreme confidence.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

xe0n said:


> D.Nelson said:
> 
> 
> > And yea he is a member here.
> ...


the £14 for 1000 is collection only I guess? , That's a deal!


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

BCLuxor said:


> xe0n said:
> 
> 
> > D.Nelson said:
> ...


Nooo, just a "rough" calculation when buying "raw" lead and melting it down yourself to pour into the molds. Newforest slingshots do a 12 cast, apparently you can pump out 120 per 2 mins..... although I wouldn't be rushing with molten lead being honest. Not sure if the wifey would be to happy boiling that stuff up. But mannnn it would save you a fortune.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah I follow now lol, I have a lee 2 shot mould that I just sit in the back garden with, I use a portable stove you can get them from argos for under £20. The trouble with my mould is its two shot.


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

i just purchased a blue scout and loving it. Nathan does have good products indeed. I just recently purchased a Do-It mold. I've used it a few times and works well. See http://store.do-itmolds.com/Sling-Shot-Pellet-Molds_c_184.html . I mainly cast the 3/8 balls that weigh about 5 grams. You can cast 7 at a time. Maybe I'll purchase the larger sized mold in the future which is so tempting. I hope this helps.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Xeon,

I got my first Scout through Simpleshot and it arrived in the UK in pretty much 2 weeks to the day. It was great as you can also track your order to see where it is and the order tracks all the way to the UK. I've never seen that with 1st class USPS mail before. My order arrived in the UK on the 1st May and I received it on the 2nd. Everything was packaged/labelled well. Nathan and everyone at SimpleShot do an excellent job.

B


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

bmlodge said:


> Xeon,
> 
> I got my first Scout through Simpleshot and it arrived in the UK in pretty much 2 weeks to the day. It was great as you can also track your order to see where it is and the order tracks all the way to the UK. I've never seen that with 1st class USPS mail before. My order arrived in the UK on the 1st May and I received it on the 2nd. Everything was packaged/labelled well. Nathan and everyone at SimpleShot do an excellent job.
> 
> B


Agreed!,

Did your one come setup with bands or the tubes?

J


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

xe0n said:


> bmlodge said:
> 
> 
> > Xeon,
> ...


Came with flat latex bands attached. Not theraband but decent quality. Still have them on my scout now with no ware. Think they're the default bands they put on Scouts. It also came with the flip clips which is why I initially didn't order off the bushcraft store as I'm rubbish at attaching flatbands wrap and tuck (Yes Nathan even with instructions, although they did help a bit). Luckily though I thought ahead and ordered a second set of flip clips with my initial order from SimpleShot as I knew I'd like the Scout so much I'd buy another one from the bushcraft store in the UK ;-)

B


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

bmlodge said:


> xe0n said:
> 
> 
> > bmlodge said:
> ...


I think I am going to face the same problem as you did with attaching the flat bands!, may have to order a set of the flip clips. Or fabricate one at work.

Sorry for the million questions, but did you get stung by customs?.. Thats the only thing that worries me when ordering online.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

xe0n said:


> bmlodge said:
> 
> 
> > xe0n said:
> ...


Nope. I've ordered plenty from Bill Hays too and I've never got had by customs. I've ordered plenty from the US. The only times I've got stung by customs was ordering through thinkgeek.com as they use UPS and I've been had through them a couple of times. Once for £36 and once for £18. Both were fairly big orders though. It's never happened when whatever I've ordered comes via United States Postal Service (USPS). Don't threat about customs Xeon. Worse case scenario it's a bit more money but as I said for small packages I have never seen it happen.

If you order some flip clips I'd get some band sets too. Maybe get 2 sets of flip clips. The exchange rate is good at the minute. I just ordered a G10 Seal Sniper from Bill Hays. Totalled around $130 with delivery which is around £80. That is a bargain. Something similar in the UK would have cost double that easily. All you need is patience. A longer wait is worth a saving of £80 in my mind.

Ask away Xeon, glad to help.

B


----------

